# Plants turning yellow..



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

So the plants i added to my new 5g are starting to yellow... their leaves are turning yellowish, some are going transparent... It is most noticeable in the these sword plants... not sure of the name... ill post a picture..

But the temp. is about 67 ish... it can get up to 72 in the day though... Will i need a heater?
Also, I am not dosing with anything, I will be using excel after new years though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i take it you are using black flourite. without dosing you likely will need something for the plants, Yellowing leafs can point to many things lacking, nitrogen, potassium, iron (not likely with your substrate) magnesium and manganese, how they yellow pin points which it is. since you said no ferts though. Do yourself a favour and get root tabs, if they are too pricey, jobes plant spikes from walmart or somewhere else, i use the 13-4-5 variety of jobe spikes for my heavy rooters.

And yes add a heater, thats quite a swing in temps, most tanks are tropical planted, so need the warmth


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yah im using black flourite
Alright ill grab my self some root tabs in the next few days... Would it be that my tank is new... and is not really quite cycled? They have only been in there for 5 days.Possible to be stress?

Alright, I will also try and find a cheap/tiny heater


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Yellow usually indicates a nitrate deficiency - add some KNO3 and you should see an almost immediate (i.e. overnight) improvement!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i normally book mark this as its the simplest explanation for deficiency's 
Aquarium Plants Deficiency | Aquariums Life

if the issue is excess of nutrients, then go here:
Overview Map
on the flipside, you cant get more complicated than that  fyi, scroll to the middle, its the flow chart on the right side that is of use. These are deficiency's caused by having too much of something else.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm... I really dont wanna go out and buy a whole round of ferts for these when i have some back home -.- root tabs have KNO3 dont they?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

yes they do, thats why i recommended that route first, fert regimes are a bit daunting for those entering the planted side of the hobby, you warm up to them in time though. Tabs or plant spikes though let you forget about it for a couple months. Plant spikes may be available at any garden center up there btw.

Your water may or may not cover the trace elements.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah... Okay  thank you very much! 
I will be sure to find some, 
I have a planted tank at home.. with some ferns and such.. but i did bring my excel with me because i didnt think i would be setting up a tank here..


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

ur tank is fairly new, sometimes plant do this when there is a sudden change in the environment, plus the plants u got look like most of their leaves r old, did u get them from LFS? plants from LFS tend to do this sometimes, they r nice and healthy looking when they get there but after a week or two they will start to melt due to starvation, of course this doesnt apply to plants like fern, and mosses. the 2 advise u got from other member r both right but just wait till u see some new growt within a week and they should turn out nice and green even without adding any ferts(ntrogen cycle will do its thing)...but if the growt comes out pale or yellowish then I would start on ferts

FYI, ur plant is called saggitaria. you should use some more stem plants for newly set up just to avoid some algae,



curtisonrad19 said:


> Yah im using black flourite
> Alright ill grab my self some root tabs in the next few days... Would it be that my tank is new... and is not really quite cycled? They have only been in there for 5 days.Possible to be stress?
> 
> Alright, I will also try and find a cheap/tiny heater


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright  will do! thank you! 

Ah... yah!  i had it written down somewhere.. but lost the paper  
And yah, I was gonna get some in the next week or so!


----------

